# Hunter is not ok



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't even know where to begin. Hunter is struggling and there seems to be very little we can do for him. 

First, he is still not adjusting to his deafness. We now alert him anytime we enter or leave a room but he still startles for no reason and runs to seek us out to make sure we haven't vanished. He was never a big barker but now he barks a lot and at such a frequency it can give you a headache. We know he does this because it is what he can hear but still......

Second, the additional stress due to the deafness has not been good for his heart. We can feel it working double time though his ribs and his murmor is more noticeable says the vet. We may be increasing his medications.

Third, and the most scary, we think he is having seizures. He will start to come towards you and his back end will completely give out from the right and then he tries to stand and he falls to the left (he is floppy from side to side like he's fighting it until his hind quarters collapse). His eyes are vacant and he is non-responsive. It is a complete loss of motor skills. It lasts less than 20 seconds and so we haven't been able to get it on video for the vet. Does this sound like a seizure or something else?

I am so worried about him. There have been so many adjustments for him in the last few months and he is my first love and our first baby and we want so much to help him without causing him more stress.

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Erin - i am so sorry precious Hunter is struggling so! I have no suggestions but am sending you lots of love and prayers. Give that darling little fluff lots of loving from us! Praying for some answers for you and that better days are ahead for Hunter!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Erin I'm so sorry to hear that Hunter is going through all of this. I have no advice for you, I just hope someone has some good suggestions for you. I will keep Hunter in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Erin. I am so sorry! I know how much you love your Hunter.

It doesn't sound like a seizure to me. They generally affect the entire body, not just the hindquarters. There is something called partial seizures, but they usually affect the face/head. 

I will keep Hunter in my prayers.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

First I would address the worsening heart. If he hasn't had a repeat echocardiogram recently, that would be a starting place. 
Next I would check his thyroid level. This can affect a dog's general demeanor and lower seizure thresholds. You need a whole thyroid panel, not just a T4. 
Finally, if all that checks out, the loss of hearing and possible seizure activity would alert me to a possible neurological problem. Whether or not that is worth pursuing is something you'll have to discuss with your vet.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Erin, 

I just wanted to let you know I'll be praying for Hunter and you. I'm so sorry he's having problems  

Love,


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Erin, I don't know, but Jackie gave you excellent advice, please know I am praying for you and dear Hunter.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I wish I could help, but all I can do is offer my sympathy and hope that dear little Hunter will get better. I am so sorry.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm am so sorry Hunter is having so many issues Erin. I am glad Jackie is here to pass on advice for hunter. Praying for that little guy.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Poor boy! Praying you get the answers you need to help Hunter heal!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Erin, seeing your thread made my heart sink. I know how precious Hunter is to you. I'm sorry I'm not much help but looks like Jackie has given you some excellent advice. I hope that following her direction will give you more insight in to what's going on with him. Poor guy. I'm so sorry. I will definitely have him in my prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Prayers for dear sweet Hunter. It is so very very hard to see our fur babies sick. Strength for you also Erin.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

sending prayers for all of you....I wish I had answers.....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Erin, i'm so sorry to hear about Hunter. I'm glad that Jackie popped on and gave you some great advice to hopefully help sweet Hunter. I will be keeping Hunter, you and your family that there is something that can help Hunter. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Erin - I was stunned reading this thread. I'm so sorry that Hunter isn't doing well. I have no idea what's going on other than the deafness but it does sound like Jackie had good suggestions. Hope others can help as well, but you know how much we love Hunter and are cheering him on to overcome whatever is going on. He's such a love. :wub::wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so sad to hear that Hunter is struggling. I think Jackie gave you good advice. Sincerly hoping there is something that can ease his stress level. I wonder if he has a little dementia. Older dogs do get that. And I think there are meds to help. Hugs for Hunter (and you too!)


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

A message to cheer you up and say that regardless of what is going on....

Hunter is:

H huggable:smootch:

U unbeatable:rockon:

N need you to be happy:chili:

T trooper:walklikeanegyptian:

E enjoying every dayopcorn:

R (will) rebound:rochard:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. My daughter had two deaf friends and they would go into the restrooms and scream so loud it could be heard all over the school. So he can hear his bark. Whenever you come or go make sure you can make the floor shake a little. He will learn to know the movement means people. Not too great with a new baby.
Take him back to the vet.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Will keep Hunter in my thoughts and prayers. I don't have any good advice. Just here to support.

Hugs and snuggles for Hunter


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Erin, I am so sorry that Hunter is not feeling well lately. He will certainly be in my prayers.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Erin, I'm so sorry to hear things are rough for you and Hunter right now. I'm adding my prayers to the others'. Hopefully your vet has some ideas and/or will do the things Jackie suggested. 

Our Tiffany is deaf due to her old age, but can hear high pitched noises, oddly enough. So, when I enter a room and see that she doesn't notice, I whistle (or the other dogs alert her with their high-pitched barking). That helps keep her from startling. If there is anything that Hunter is capable of hearing and you can figure out what that is, you might be able to find some way to alert him.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Erin, I'm so sorry Hunter is not doing well. I would take Jackie's advice and see what, if anything, turns up. Then go from there. I'm hoping the vet can find something that can be treated to maintain his health. He's not a young dog so these things start showing up, and sometimes the best thing you can do is try to make him as comfortable as possible! I think you are already doing a great job by alerting him when you enter and exit a room. He has had to adjust a lot recently, too, with Conor joining the family, so that may have caused him enough stress to set off some of his health issues. Please give him a big hug for me and let us know if you find out anything more.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Erin, I am so sorry that you and hunter are going through this. I wouldn't rule out the possibility of a seizure- the impaired consciousness during the episode is a bit concerning. That coupled with deafness, as Jackie mentioned, I'd ask your vet about possibility of neurological disease. does he appear to be in pain during the episodes? I hope that no matter the case, you can find new strategies to alert him when he doesn't hear you
Right away. Please keep us posted. ::hug::


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry Erin. I can't add any words of wisdom, but a big hug for you and dear little Hunter :grouphug: :grouphug: I hope you find a solution.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:smcry::smcry:Erin - reading your post just broke my heart and now I'm sitting here crying. I feel so sad.

The first Lhasa that I bred and became a champion was "my special guy". Throughout his life he was been very independent and no trouble at all. When he was 10, I relocated to the midwest due to my job. Within that year, he began going deaf and within 2 years (at age 12) was completely deaf. He would also bark where he had never been a barker. And then began getting more and more dependent. He would not come down the stairs but would stand at the top of the stairs and bark for me to come and get him and take him down. It broke my heart to watch him become gereatric. He began having heart problems and dental problems. It was like a catch 22. He finally was in pain almost all the time and wanted just to lay on top of me. He was only 14 when I had to make the decision to let him go to the Bridge. 

I see so much of what happened to my special boy in what you are saying about Hunter, and I wish I had something to share that would help. 

I agree with Jackie that the loss of motor skills sounds like a neurological problem or even a mini stroke.

Hunter is such a special boy. I am praying with all of my heart that he gets better and that you are able to find an answer to help him.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

So sorry, Erin, we will keep Hunter in our prayers.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Erin, so very sorry to hear about Hunter. This has to be so stressful to you too. Being a new Mom and Hunter barking and seeing him go down hill, is very painful for you and your husband. Just keep him out of pain and calm.....and let the vet guide you. The pic of he and Conor that you put up, I kept looking at Hunter's little face. His expression was so soulful and I remember just looking at it. I know whatever decision you make, it will be in Hunter's best :wub:interest because he is so loved......


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry that Hunter is having some problems. We once had taken a little old poodle from a shelter to re-home him. he was very deaf but seemed to be able to hear the 'tone' of hands clapping. That's how I'd let him know where I was . He'd turn and turn toward the sound till he'd 'hear' it more clearly and then he'd walk right to me. 

As to the other problems.. it looks like he needs a new evaluation at the vets. I'm so sorry you have this concern with him...know how much you love him!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Erin I'm so sorry to hear that Hunter isnt doing well. I will keep you and Hunter in my thoughts.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Erin, firstly I am sad to hear about our little buddy, Hunter. He is special to all of us.
There are 2 other things that come to mind (you may remember that we had a deaf dog caused probably by cushings disease---so have that checked out. 2. I had a bitch that had similar symptoms to what you call "a seizure" and it was because she had a partially collapsing trachea---it looked similar to a seizure when it presented & she had partial loss of consciousness). There are medications for both of these issues---so do check to be sure.
Little Hunter will be in my prayers, along w/your vet-team & your family! Please let us know how you are doing. Big hug.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My Grechen had issues with her back half with her heart failure. The lower the heart function got the more unstable her back legs became.. As for deafness, Amy went deaf gradually so she adjusted well,but we didn't have any children or others making sudden moves that would startle her...

I'm so sorry Hunter isn't well. he's such a special little guy.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Gosh, Erin-poor Hunter! I'm sorry. You must be so worried. I can't imagine what could be causing the seizures.. he does seem stressed..would it be possible to give him something to relax him? I'm afraid I'm no real help, sorry. I hope things get better.:grouphug:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Hunter. The motor skills problem that you mentioned sounds so familiar. Alvin had several of those and they are very scary to witness. He also had full fledged seizures and was put on meds for those so we just assumed that the episodes where he lost control of his back legs and just kind of flopped down and stared off were medicated mini seizures. We didn't know, we described to the vet and without seeing it, he couldn't tell us for sure either. He was tested for Cushings twice (had a host of other symptoms) but came back negative both times. 

It such a helpless feeling to watch your baby go thru this. You need them to tell you so bad what they are feeling and where it hurts so you can make it all better. But all they do is look up at you with those big dark eyes full of love. Please keep us updated on Hunter, and take care of yourself as well.

Hugs to you and sweet Hunter.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

My heart and prayers are with you.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Erin I am so sorry, my heart just breaks for little Hunter. You have been given good advice so I will just keep you and Hunter in my prayers. Hugs! :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Poor Hunter (and Mommy). Lifting up prayers for you both. ♥


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Erin))) Please know that you and Hunter are in my thoughts and prayers. I know how worried you must be.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Erin my friend....I had no idea things had gotten so serious with Hunter. I knew he was having some struggles, but not to this extent. I'm so sorry. You have your hands full right now and I know how it breaks your heart to see Hunter having such a hard time. I would def make a trip to the vet and discuss with them. I'm so sorry that Hunter is going through all of this. You know I'm here if you need me.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Im so sorry about little Hunter  prayers coming your way ......


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I also suspect something neuromuscular. I would take him too a specialist for a good work-up. Hugs to your baby - I hope he gets some relief soon. You too!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This sounds so scary Erin...you must be worried to death!! I feel terrible for poor Hunter and hope whatever it is can be fixed or handled with meds.

When you don't know really how old he is or his medical background it's got to be extra scary. Sending prayers and good thoughts to our little man...


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Erin,I'm so sorry little Hunter is not well. Will keep him in my prayers that he will be okay.:grouphug:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Erin, I am so sorry. I will pray for you and Hunter. :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

saying more prayers for Hunter and hopeing that you and the vet can help him. perhaps the change in medicaitons will help. It breaks my heart that Hunter is not well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Checking back before I crash for the night to see if there is any news? I won't be on SM tomorrow, but will check back on Thurs. "Hunter, we are all pulling for you, little buddy."
Sending lots of prayers away for this little heart stealer.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Erin, I just read this thread and I am sorry to hear that Hunter is not feeling well. I hope the Vet is able to help this little guy to get better and enjoy life again.


Saying prayers for himrayer:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Erin, I am sorry to hear about Hunter....I will most certainly keep him in my prayers. Give him a big hug from me.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sending prayers for your sweet baby....


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh sorry to read what Hunter is going through. I do wish and pray the best for him. I don't have advice, but I sure know that he is in safe , loving and good hands :grouphug: Please give him my kisses :hugging:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I am so sorry you for poor Hunter -- will keep him in my prayers


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about Hunter.... I hope there are things you can do for this beautiful little guy! The only advice I can give you is for the third thing you mentioned... you think he might be having a seizure... sounds alot like my Kodie's symptoms... does Hunter have a tight closed jaw when this happens? Kodie extends his front and back legs forward when his episode occur... so he then falls to his side... Where does Hunters legs go? How often has these episodes occurred with Hunter? I have not been able to capture kodie's on video either... but i have been lucky that he hasnt had an episode in over a year! I think a neurologist is gonna wanna do a MRI on Hunter if he has episodes like my kodie...

Also... how old is Hunter? Kodie didnt start to show signs of something neurologly wrong until the age of 6... Kodie does NOT have a disease either... his is congential from birth.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Erin im so sorry to hear that Hunter is haveng such heath problems.Hopefully your Vet will find and fix whatever is going on with him..Jackie as always gave very good advice ..xox


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

Thank you so much for your concern. I ended up having to rush Hunter to the vet this morning because his eye was bulging and I was worried there was pressure behind it or that something else was wrong but it was an inflammation of his secondary eyelid and he has conjunctvitis. So, he is now on a medication for that. 

The vet also listened to my concerns about the seizure and we ordered the T4 test (thank you Jackie) as well as a full scale blood work-up. Hunter's heartrate was higher than normal and so we have an early follow-up with his cardiologist Tuesday to evaluate his murmor as there is significant concern that the seizure activity that I am seeing could be related to a lack of circulation of blood or even acute heart failure. 

Stacie - the seizures are so short that we haven't been able to actually focus on what the rest of his body other than his hind legs and his responsiveness. But, we have been asked to keep a log not of what time of day they occur and what activity immediatly preceeded the behavior. Hunter is roughly 10 (he's a rescue so we don't actually know his age).

I've had myself a good long cry and now its time for me to pull it together and spring into action. I will update as we learn more.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for your concern. I ended up having to rush Hunter to the vet this morning because his eye was bulging and I was worried there was pressure behind it or that something else was wrong but it was an inflammation of his secondary eyelid and he has conjunctvitis. So, he is now on a medication for that.
> 
> ...


I have kept you both in my prayers! Hunter is so lucky to have parents that care so much for him. I hope your vet can diagnose him soon. Wishing you the best!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear of your worries. Sending thoughts and prayers for Hunter and his family. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Erin -- my heart is breaking for you and for little Hunter. I'm sending hugs and lots and lots of prayers that you can get to the bottom of this and that it is something that can be easily treated.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I wondered if it might be heart failure too,my Grechen had CHF and when her heart was on it's way out, her legs became so wobbly and unstable. Vet told me to check her pulse at her rear quarters on the inner thigh and it would tell me if her circulation was getting worse. She didn't have any type of seizures but she had the unstable legs. Grechen lived until 12.5 with CHF, with a stage 4 heart murmur. Med management adn diet were key and we walked her a lot to keep her strong.

I hope Hunter can recover....He's such a special boy...


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Erin, I really hope Hunter gets better x
I love that little guy!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Erin, 

Thank you for checking in. You and Hunter continue to be in my prayers. 

Lots of love,


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Hunter


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Erin and Josh,
My heart and prayers are with you and your little beauty. I'm glad you cried, Erin. It's so good to get it out. Tomorrow I'll be lighting many candles for Hunter. Please try to take care.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Erin - saw your update. At least the eye issue is fairly simple and glad they're running tests and that you're checking everything out. I love that boy of yours and am praying he'll be okay. I know how hard this is as a mom on you. Sending lots of love. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers continue for your little Hunter!... and you too!! So stressful when we have health worries!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Prayers and hugs for Hunter and you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Erin, my heart and prayers are with you and Hunter. 

I have always admired you and Josh for all the love and care you both have given, and continue to give, to Hunter. I always love seeing the pictures of your precious little boy, Conor ... with his fluff baby brother. 

I will be checking in for updates on Hunter. It breaks my heart to know he isn't feeling well.

Please give Hunter and Conor hugs and kisses from me. And, hugs and love for you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Erin:

Praying that the vet has a way to help Hunter. I'm crying too for you and Josh and your special little fur-ball! Prayers that this is only a temporary setback!

Maggie


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I can't thank everyone enough. Conor is currently sleeping, Hunter is curled up in his bed next to me and I am trying to catch up on my work that didn't get done today but I had to sneak onto SM and tell you ladies how thankful I am for your love and support.

The vet did not call back with blood work results today which does concern me as he promised to have them to me by 7pm but it could mean that he had another emergency come in. I have to drive by their office tomorrow on the way back from Court so if I haven't heard I will stop in.

I learned that our special heart doctor has a new board certified cardiologist working with him that is also affiliated with Tufts which makes me feel even better as he could review the results of the bloodwork and the EKG and ultrasound that Hunter will get on Tuesday. The next step would be a trip to Tufts but I hope it doesn't come to that.

Thank you again for all your thoughts and prayers -this is a very difficult time for us because we, like all of you, are so concerned about our baby.

*hugs*


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Next question - I just gave Hunter a bath myself for the first time in months and I noticed one of his nails has turned partially black. Before I go back to the vet with this is there any reason this could be happening?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hmmmm....not sure but here's one link I found for you : Dogs: Maltese tail is turning black, dish soap, thyroid deficiency

BTW, that link includes several other links about the condition.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

It is not abnormal for part of a nail to be black. It's pigment!


----------

